# My Little Rockstar!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look at LC being a little rockstar. This was taken a couple of weeks ago. She was excited by my brother hitting the buttons and kept trying to help, then she'd get angry when he accidentally hit her on the head.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Her poor little fingers can't even reach the green button! And I thought I had trouble reaching the orange button..


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

rock on LC!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She's certainly a rock chick!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Her poor little fingers can't even reach the green button! And I thought I had trouble reaching the orange button..


I have enough trouble trying to play up to the blue button.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You've got Guitar Heroes too huh, lol. She looks like a real rock star 'tiel.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

She's a rockin Chicken!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cute! She looks so interested in your Brother!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Woohoo Rockin' out with some Guitar hero  My kids got that for Christmas, and my son has already passed the easy level - took him a day and half , I haven't even tried it yet lol 

<a href="http://www.glitter-graphics.com"><img src="http://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1582/1582830fla74oqzxa.gif" width=32 height=18 border=0></a>

<a href="http://www.glitter-graphics.com"><img src="http://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/720/720970zajiz14p04.gif" width=788 height=495 border=0></a><br><a href="http://www.glitter-works.org" target=_blank>glitter-graphics.com</a>


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

My Sister who is 53 is addicted to it.


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to admit that I'm addicting to Guitar Hero too! I LOVE it!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

lol too cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Very cute! She looks so interested in your Brother!


She's interested in all people who she thinks might give her cuddles.  She's turned out so good!

Lots of people here are guitar hero fans! :lol: We got the World Tour one with the drums and microphone as well. I prefer drumming to the guitar...and yes, LC has tried to "help" with drums...but i moved her. If she hates being bopped with a finger when Tim play guitar, i hate to think what she'd be like if i drum-sticked her.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't want to try it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Rock on LC  Mabey her and Spike can start a band together


----------

